

Knuth's Algorithm X - wcerfgba
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuths_Algorithm_X

======
mvalle
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth's_Algorithm_X](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth's_Algorithm_X)

